# give me a skateboard...



## mightyb (Apr 24, 2016)

i know one of you has a skateboard thats probally really good a trick board im having aproblem getting one kicked down ....where are you ill take the burden of the maple wood off your hands thanks m,,,,,im southwest by the way,,,and not gonna leave the country for it,,,,,TEXAS..


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 24, 2016)

You're in luck!

There's a DICKS in El Texas and they have a no chase policy:
http://t.dickssportinggoods.com/fam...96&sr=1&origkw=skateboard&oldkeywrd=skatboard

Just run your ass in there grab some maple and skate into the sunset.

It indeed does suck to be a pedestrian in Texas with everything so big and spread out all Texassy like.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh, a little off subject...but if anyone has a nalgene bottle I will take it off ya. but im not leaving washington...you have to deliver it. im tired of saving up the money for one myself and am just too lazy, so yea


----------



## Adnil (Apr 25, 2016)

A life lesson to you mightyb. 
I'm in Texas with a board that I wouldn't mind giving out for free. Act decent with strangers on the net, you never know who can be able to help ya out one day.


----------



## OstrichJockey (Apr 25, 2016)

I need one of those savage ass Maglites like the police have, if anyone has an extra and wants to deliver it to Northern Virginia.


----------



## mightyb (Apr 25, 2016)

Adnil said:


> A life lesson to you mightyb.
> I'm in Texas with a board that I wouldn't mind giving out for free. Act decent with strangers on the net, you never know who can be able to help ya out one day.
> View attachment 30119


the wheels suck the trucks are to light,,if i act a little nicer could you toss me a mortocycle?


----------



## mightyb (Apr 25, 2016)

they have no chase policy but they have a telephone to call the police,,,plus i dont care for there companies boards ima a consiueer very picky on what i do,,thanks tho ill keep the no chase in mind


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 25, 2016)

If you're a connoisseur, then why are you asking for a free board on the internet? Why don't you get enough money together and invest in something decent instead of being picky about a handout? 

This is a DIY site; i.e. go do-it-yourself.


----------



## mightyb (Apr 25, 2016)

ususally what the universe provides is the best ,,,picking out,,best board i ever gotten and didnt even know the brand exsited was a skate sesh after a 20 man parking lot skate sesh rode off in the whip in so cal to another skate spot,,,,havent i seen you before on the road anyway???


----------



## mightyb (Apr 25, 2016)

sounds like dicks is getting jacked tonight fuck it,,,,


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow. I'm not touching that double entendre with a ten foot pole.


----------

